
We May Have No Privacy, but Things Can Always Get Worse - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/we-may-have-no-privacy-things-can-always-get-worse/606250/
======
JohnFen
> We could end up in Transcriptworld.

> Here, Facebook’s real-name requirement will have become near universalized.
> Those who can’t or won’t identify themselves will be excluded.

We're already there, at least partly. I know a number of people who are
already excluded from a lot of things because of this.

To a certain degree, I'm one of them, as there's no way I'm willing to have a
Twitter, Facebook, Google, etc. account, my use of credit/debit cards is
seriously restricted, an increasing amount of the web won't work because I
block tracking, and I'm very likely going to stop having a cell phone at all.

